# CM 7.2 without downgrading to Froyo?



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

I've seen in a XDA thread that there are unsupported versions of CM 7.x for DX that don't require downgrading to Froyo first, but I haven't found any links to the ROM zip. Does anyone have that? I'm on .605.

Also, do the latest ICS ROMs (CM9, MIUI, AOKP) have similar unsupported builds?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

The differences between the froyo kernel CM7 and the unofficial GB kernel CM7 are explained here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1458-how-to-installing-cm4dx-or-cm4dx-gb/

Any other rom you will find on this site will be running off the .602/.605 kernal including all the ones you listed, it's only the official CM7 releases that do not and require you to SBF to froyo first.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

mikecico said:


> I've seen in a XDA thread that there are unsupported versions of CM 7.x for DX that don't require downgrading to Froyo first, but I haven't found any links to the ROM zip. Does anyone have that? I'm on .605.
> 
> Also, do the latest ICS ROMs (CM9, MIUI, AOKP) have similar unsupported builds?
> 
> ...


Mike check out Yack 1.2 its a cm 7.2 unsupported or kang. But I am having great battery after a few battery runs.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

I installed YACK 1.2 and Google apps, but when I try to install an app the cm7 shell restarts (not a full boot, but seems like the launcher restarts). Ever experience this problem?


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

How are you installing the app? And you say the launcher crashes or just restarts and if so it is just the default launcher you're using?


----------



## mikecico (Apr 12, 2012)

I actually flashed a Pooka ROM, and things are working. However the Navigator and Places apps are missing. Do I need to flash a different ROM for that?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

mikecico said:


> I actually flashed a Pooka ROM, and things are working. However the Navigator and Places apps are missing. Do I need to flash a different ROM for that?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


No. Download maps in the market and it includes navi. There not included in gaaps
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

